# Backup camera?



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Who has one and do you use it? Have been eyeing them for a while just wondering if it is worth the $75 Can you realy tell how far away the hitch is on the screen?

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You really don't need a camera for that do you?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I got one on my sprinter, it was more than $75, but then again i had the truck outfitted, shelves,partition,backup camera, sirius,kicker,


Damn the GOOOD OLD DAYS $$$$$$$$$$$!!!!:laughing:

it does work great!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You really don't need a camera for that do you?


No "I" don't but this the second tail gate on my ford. Some people just can't do it.:no: Some of us have to dummy proof our stuff for our guys

Cole


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I have the backup alarm on the new GMC hds. They show lights on the back of the truck and beep when you are close. My buddy has a camera on his toyota and it is located in the rear view mirror. My thoughts though is it is really easier to just look back. It would mix up stuff looking at the black and white screen. I dont think it is worth it. You still need to know how to hitch up.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't have one but will install one eventually. Looking back I don't see _anything_ so I end up getting out of my truck once or twice before getting stuff where it needs to be to hook up.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I may go pick one up if I have time. 

Don't know if the sale is everywhere, but Advance Aut_ Part_ has them for $75. 

Cole


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

While on the topic, I have a couple of questions:

1. Are they wired or wireless?

If they are wireless, can I use one on the back of my truck and another on the back of my trailer if I'm towing?

2. Do they tap into your DC current or do they need batteries?

3. Are people stealing them like GPS units?

4. Do they have low lux (?) or night vision?

Sorry for the partial thread jack but.........


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Doug it depends on wich one you buy all those options are out there.

Cole


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have one and it used to work great, now the camera is done for due to water intrusion and road shock. The camera was water proof but that didnt last long. I have a screen that mounts right to my rear view mirror and it comes on when the shifter is put in reverse. It was awesome for hooking up the trailers. The camera mounted right to the license plate and pointed at the hitch. I would say 90% of the time i could back right under the tongue and just drop it on the hitch with no other truck movement.

This is the one i have http://www.tadibrothers.com/shop/product.php?productid=16313&cat=254&page=2 , the screen works great but the camera does not hold up well. Right now i am on my 3rd camera.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sam's Club has a really nice one for about $80. It has a 7" lcd monitor with a/v settings, so that you can actually watch videos on it. The camera has an external antennae & a really wide angle lens. Great picture & little interference. I've had mine for well over a year & it has been flawless.
Steve


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

*stp*

What make is the sams club one?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I have had this one for about 2 years...

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...7en02&lid=fp-10128824-boyobackupcamvtl420c-en

Great clear picture and I use it everytime I hook up the trailer.

Cheers


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Peak. Unfortunately, I found out Sam's doesn't have them anymore. They were $79. Here is the same thing at Amazon. Maybe you can find it cheaper elsewhere:

http://www.amazon.com/Peak-Safety-B..._1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1269840197&sr=8-1



bbgcarpentry said:


> What make is the sams club one?


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> I have one and it used to work great, now the camera is done for due to water intrusion and road shock. The camera was water proof but that didnt last long. I have a screen that mounts right to my rear view mirror and it comes on when the shifter is put in reverse. It was awesome for hooking up the trailers. The camera mounted right to the license plate and pointed at the hitch. I would say 90% of the time i could back right under the tongue and just drop it on the hitch with no other truck movement.
> 
> This is the one i have http://www.tadibrothers.com/shop/product.php?productid=16313&cat=254&page=2 , the screen works great but the camera does not hold up well. Right now i am on my 3rd camera.


i have that same setup on my van. i don't use it for hitching just yet - more of a rear view camera b/c my van has no windows out back. i had a similar experience with the camera itself and am now using this one made by pyle.

i drilled it into the bumper and to be honest it has a much better picture over the last one i had.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldnt go back to not having one after having it now. In the past 18 months i have been able to line everything up i have towed first time. Also makes reverseing the truck in tight areas very very easy. Best thing is it uses the 7" nav screen in my truck for picture.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats very similar to the picture i used to get but being on the license plate it was lower, you could watch the ball go right up under the tongue. It worked especially well if you had to back the truck in on an angle to the trailer. When i 1st got mine i could read the side of a Coke can sitting on the tongue and in full color, after a couple days of bumps and rough roads the color was lost and the camera was out of focus but it still worked for lining up the ball. I will have to try that camera (s donato) mentioned.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I bought one tuesday and have used it a lot more than I thought I would. Hooking up the trailer is faster now. Instead of whipping my head around making shure it is lined up. I stare at the little screen and don't have to creep until I feel the bump. Also had to hook up from an angle and did it no problem. The other benifit to it is parking in tight spots I can get damn close and not bump anyone. The guys love it too, one even thanked me for getting it.

Has anyone put it on the back of a trailer?

Cole


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

so what model is best?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bbgcarpentry said:


> so what model is best?



Wouldn't "best" be relative to what your needs are, what's easiest for you to install, costs what you to believe to be fair and if it can integrate to your vehicle in any way?

Example, I have a Pioneer stereo. I assume the "best" would be the Pioneer camera as it simply plugs in to and displays right through the head unit. Price should be pretty competitive too as labor should be cheap with no display to install...or purchase for that matter.


----------

